# Neck strap alternatives



## unfocused (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone out there have any actual experience with some of the newer alternatives to neck straps? I'd love to find something a bit more comfortable when hiking but many of the things I see advertised look more like gimmicks than practical alternatives. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## KyleSTL (Apr 25, 2011)

The BlackRapid RS-7 and RS-4 seem to be popular choices. Many good reviews online. Not sure how well it will work for hiking, but since they are so popular the resale value on eBay or whatever would likely mean very little financial loss if it doesn't work for your needs.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 25, 2011)

After using a home made version pieced together from surplus store bits for several years, I now use a Blackrapid RS-Sport.

Works great. While I haven't worn it hiking, I have worn it mountain biking. Works well. I would just suggest moving the camera higher up on your hip for activities involving a lot of motion, it will keep the camera from swinging too much.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2011)

I highly recommend the Blackrapid RS-4. I find that it works very well for hiking, which I do quite frequently with my 7D + 100-400mm. The camera hangs at my side with the lens extending behind my back (I attach the strap to the tripod ring), and grabbing it for a shot is easy and fast. The weight is on the shoulder, so it's a lot more comfortable to carry. I can wear it over a backpack (e.g. Lowepro Flipside 400AW). I also like that unlike a neck strap, it can be easily detached from the camera (I use E1 handstraps on both bodies, and when not around the neck I always found the neck strap got in the way). The little zip pocket on the RS-4 holds two CF cards in their cases.

Not sure what support system you use, but I use Manfrotto (tripod and monopod), and I connect the RS-4 with the FastenR T1 (replaces the D-ring on the Manfrotto QR plate), which makes it easy to disconnect the strap and attach the camera to a monopod or tripod. If you use Arca-type plates, I think they have a second 1/4"-20 hole which you can use for the regular FastenR.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd third the Black Rapid strap recommendation. I bought mine a year ago based on recommendations from users and it far exceded my expectations. I can carry my heavy camera and lens all day and hardly know its there. With a neck strap, it starts bothering me in just a few minutes.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 25, 2011)

While I know many may not qualify, my favorite neck strap I got for free with my Canon CPS membership. It's a lot like the Black Rapid design. It's slightly awkward to install but once it's on, it's very comfortable and is really high quality. It takes the weight of the camera system and is professional looking as well. Plus every year Canon sends me a new one with the renewal of my membership.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 25, 2011)

Agreed. I have a BlackRapid RS-7. An excellent alternative.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 25, 2011)

I also use the Black Rapid RS-4 and I know people who use it with the optional BRAD strap. The sport model comes with the underarm BRAD stabilizer strap. I have also attached a heavy duty Ty-Rap to my RRS L-Bracket and it is rock solid and very flexible. See picture below...

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5138/5506308711_ff6fa2a8e1.jpg


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the Canon CPS strap myself!


----------



## jalbfb (Apr 25, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I highly recommend the Blackrapid RS-4. I find that it works very well for hiking, which I do quite frequently with my 7D + 100-400mm. The camera hangs at my side with the lens extending behind my back (I attach the strap to the tripod ring), and grabbing it for a shot is easy and fast. The weight is on the shoulder, so it's a lot more comfortable to carry. I can wear it over a backpack (e.g. Lowepro Flipside 400AW). I also like that unlike a neck strap, it can be easily detached from the camera (I use E1 handstraps on both bodies, and when not around the neck I always found the neck strap got in the way). The little zip pocket on the RS-4 holds two CF cards in their cases.
> 
> Not sure what support system you use, but I use Manfrotto (tripod and monopod), and I connect the RS-4 with the FastenR T1 (replaces the D-ring on the Manfrotto QR plate), which makes it easy to disconnect the strap and attach the camera to a monopod or tripod. If you use Arca-type plates, I think they have a second 1/4"-20 hole which you can use for the regular FastenR.



Ditto on the BlackRapid RS-4 and FastenR T1 with my Manfotto tripod.


----------



## WarStreet (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the info, I never knew about these products ! 

Once I discovered ThinkTank, I never bothered to look for alternatives, but they don't have anything similar to these straps. 

Anyone know how usable RS-4 or RS-Sport are when used with a belt system and a holster on the same side where the camera will hang? I end up holding the 70-200 2.8 IS II all the time, but if I connect this strap on the tripod ring, I could leave it hanging without much stress on the mount.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> Anyone know how usable RS-4 or RS-Sport are when used with a belt system and a holster on the same side where the camera will hang? I end up holding the 70-200 2.8 IS II all the time, but if I connect this strap on the tripod ring, I could leave it hanging without much stress on the mount.



On the same side? Seems like it would be awkward. I often walk around with a Lowepro Toploader Pro (65AW or 75AW) on the other side (put that on, then the Blackrapid strap over it, the two shoulder straps cross over my chest). The RS-4 has to be on top, if another strap is over it that will impede the camera from sliding up the strap when you raise it for a shot.

If you just want to carry another lens, there are lens cases with shoulder straps that could go on the other side (e.g. Lowepro S&F Lens Exchange Case 200AW. 

For a 'small' lens, I often just sliplock a Lowepro Lens Case 1W onto my belt opposite the camera - that holds lenses like the 17-55/2.8, 24-105/4L or 16-35/2.8L. With my 7D + 100-400mm or 5DII + 70-200/2.8L II on the Blackrapid strap, when I need the standard/wide zoom I just let the big white zoom hang on the strap by the tripod ring, and handhold the camera+short zoom.

Another option would be the Blackrapid double strap - intended for two cameras, but could also be used for one camera and a lens with a tripod ring. The problem is that both lenses would actually need tripod rings (else, how would you hang the lens without a ring when not in use?).


----------



## WarStreet (Apr 25, 2011)

I will also have other attachments on the belt, for lenses, general stuff and something to drink (Here in Malta temperature can be very hot in summer). Since I am very thin, I don't have much space around my waist to put stuff  If I place the holster on the other side, I will end up with some other attachment on the opposite side. 

I will try to change my setup, maybe putting some stuff on the back and leaving some space on the side. The Double strap is also an interesting option, since in the future I would like to use 2 bodies and avoid changing lenses, but currently I am in the present !


----------



## ronderick (Apr 29, 2011)

Alright.... I'm here in line to recommend the Black Rapids setup (in fact, I like it so much I bought the snapR for my Fujifilm X100. Unfortunately, it won't take it with the lens hood, but otherwise I have no complaints.)

For my 1D4, I have both the RS-5 and Thinktankphoto camera strap attached. The good thing about TTP's strap is that it's thin and flexible enough for me to loop it, so it won't be swinging around when the camera is dangling on the waist. Though not the best solution, it works.

However, I've had two minor problems with Black Rapids - the pad tends to shift (which can be a bit awkward when you try to reach for the cellphone stored in the strap's pocket) and the camera+lens will be exposed to the elements (prepare for scratches here and there when you maneuver through crowded places). Other than that, I have no problems with it.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow. You guys are frickin fearless.

I've taken about 2000 shots since I got my DSLR a few months back and I'm still walking around clutching it in a death grip like Gollum.

How banged up does your stuff get with these (the Black Rapids types you posted)?

Can anyone post non-stock pictures of them mounted/hanging with a medium sized lens/body? 

Last question, I currently have a modified handstrap (strap and padding from a canon E1, base of the Opteka pro strap) that is mounted into the tripod mount, with a tripod mount beneath the screw (basically a male/female screw) -- it's sturdy enough to mount the 60D + zoom on a tripod but I'm not so sure about hanging from one of these straps --- what do you think?

Thanks guys.


----------



## mreco99 (Apr 29, 2011)

well ive just got the sun sniper strap yesterday (sling type) and took it out today. Had a 70-300 lens on (non L).
Before with the standard canon strap it would be rubbing my neck and generally be uncomfortable. But with my new strap, i hardly noticed any weight, and once set to the right length, very comfortable. great strap for about Â£35


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 29, 2011)

dstppy said:


> Wow. You guys are frickin fearless.
> 
> I've taken about 2000 shots since I got my DSLR a few months back and I'm still walking around clutching it in a death grip like Gollum.
> 
> How banged up does your stuff get with these (the Black Rapids types you posted)?



I haven't had a problem with it. The camera slids down and rests behind me. If I'm doing an active shoot or I'm shooting consistantly I usually hold it the grip behind me. Ya know, keep my hand on it to steady it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2011)

dstppy said:


> How banged up does your stuff get with these (the Black Rapids types you posted)?
> 
> Last question, I currently have a modified handstrap (strap and padding from a canon E1, base of the Opteka pro strap) that is mounted into the tripod mount, with a tripod mount beneath the screw (basically a male/female screw) -- it's sturdy enough to mount the 60D + zoom on a tripod but I'm not so sure about hanging from one of these straps --- what do you think?



It's not an issue for me. I sometimes steady the camera, especially when walking through a crowd. 

Regarding the opteka mount, probably ok, as long as all the connectors are metal. Only concern might be if the internal thread is a bushing, it might be possible for the movement of the camera to eventually unscrew that bushing.


----------



## branden (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been using a hand-strap now for about a year. I've taken it through several long trips, for hiking, events, and just everyday use. It's a cheap Opteka strap. It's been a pleasure to use--the camera feels tight and secure in my hand, and when I'm tired of gripping it after long periods of time, I can use the strap as a short handle. It's a good accompaniment to a waist-height gear bag, too. There's no annoying long strap to have to fold back into the bag, and the gear bag is available for storing the camera when I need both hands for climbing over a rock or something manly. 

Here's a photo:


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 29, 2011)

My set up has 2 straps, my canon CPS strap and I also have a hand strap like branden shows... However I swapped out the ebay strap, kept the bottom mounting plate, and used canons E-1 strap... I feels like a higher quality strap and seems more secure. When I'm actively shooting I use the handstrap but if i'm walking to locations and or not shooting, the canon CPS strap comes into play. I keep telling myself to get the battery pack for the bottom so i dont need the mounting plate on the bottom and extra awkwardness (it's not the most secure plate when you attach the camera to a tripod), but the battery booster/pack/whatever keeps missing the cut when money comes up in which i can splurge.


----------



## Macro (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought an ebay hand strap similar to branden's pic. Great quality strap, but I removed the plastic mounting plate, then connected the lower strap end to my RRS L-Plate which stays on my 5D2.

Neck straps on a body just seem to get in the way, especially for tripod work, and they don't fit well into a bag. Rather than a neck strap on a body, I use a Tamrac Pro Digital Zoom holster style bag with an OP/TECH Pro Loop neck strap. Has a plastic buckle for quick-draw open/close in addition to a zipper to keep the dust out while on trail.

Great for hiking.


----------



## felipey (Apr 30, 2011)

I personally prefer the Luma Loop over the Black Rapid strap. It attaches to the side hook instead of using the tripod mount so that I don't need to remove it to put it on a tripod. And as a personal preference, I find it to be more discrete than the Black Rapid as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2011)

felipey said:


> It attaches to the side hook instead of using the tripod mount so that I don't need to remove it to put it on a tripod.



That would be nice for a short lens - but I wouldn't want to hang a gripped body with a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400 mounted from the strap lug on the side of the body. For that, I connect my RS-4 to the tripod collar on the lens, and the balance is very good.


----------



## dstppy (May 1, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Regarding the opteka mount, probably ok, as long as all the connectors are metal. Only concern might be if the internal thread is a bushing, it might be possible for the movement of the camera to eventually unscrew that bushing.



Yep, appears to be a stud straight through and not a bushing. 

I was actually thinking of this during an outdoor flower shoot today. The handstrap has been invaluable for how I like to shoot -- looks like I may be doing what you are with the single loop.

Thanks guys.


----------



## felipey (May 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> That would be nice for a short lens - but I wouldn't want to hang a gripped body with a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400 mounted from the strap lug on the side of the body. For that, I connect my RS-4 to the tripod collar on the lens, and the balance is very good.



I hang my 70-300L on it all the time and it works fine and it's still comfortable. But yeah, it is smaller than those other two. If I had bought the tripod collar, connecting to that instead would be a good idea though.


----------



## Viggo (May 18, 2011)

I use a strap from Op/Tech and it's extremely comfortable as it is soft neopren around the neck, and it also proived A LOT of damping as the strap is like a stretcy rubber, so your camera doesn't jump and jerk around, very nice shock absorber. I've had a 1d4+300 f2,8 IS hanging on it, no issues, but I also kept the strap attached to lens (Canon-strap) for backup in case, I just kept the Canon strap looser so it didn't do any thing unless the other snapped, but it has never happend.

This one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/OPTECH-neoprene-PRO-LOOP-camera-neck-STRAP-gray-steel-/120722652848?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item1c1ba17eb0#ht_598wt_907


----------



## nebugeater (May 18, 2011)

I have a Cotton Carrier system. Use it with my 50D and 70 - 200 2.8 L II. It is not suited for everything but it sure works great when I need it. Takes all the weight and swing of the traditional neck strap out. Feels solid and safe. 

http://buy.cottoncarrier.com/


I have the "vest" style that is capable of two cameras, one the side. Although I have a second setup I have never really used it that way.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 19, 2011)

Ditto on Black Rapid. I use a Nikon AH-4 Hand Strap and even though it offsets the tripod mount hole, I have never had a problem. I carry a 5D and a 40D (with or without grips) in the same manner using various Black Rapid straps while outdoors, hiking, camping, etc. Using the D ring type R-1 fasteners, I also use a carabiner sometimes to hold the camera to another carabiner on my leather belt. This is good for when I don't want the whole strap on but need to have my hands free. Using two carabiners isn't as fast to bring the camera up, it requires requires two hands to disconnect, but it works great when I know I won't be shooting all the time and don't want to lay my camera down somewhere. If I do use a neck strap around my shoulder or something, I have always liked Op/Tech for many of their products.

There are also a few alternatives to Black Rapid - Sun Sniper, Carry Speed and Camera Slinger.

Word to the wise - try to never lay your camera down outdoors, around food, drinks, boy scouts, etc. If I need to put it somewhere, I keep my camera bag and day pack carabinered to a tree with a heavy duty bungee or something so it is completely out of the way. (In a trustworthy safe area of course.)


----------



## dstppy (May 19, 2011)

I got my black rapid (and sport strap) last week and it hasn't start raining since 

It makes the camera feel less cluttered, but I'm sort of concerned (per some amazon comments) about the connecting loop and passthrough digging up the bottom of the camera. I'm thinking of trying to find some black medical tape to wrap the corners in, but I think it'll get gooey over time.

Did anyone do anything to cover the metal part's outsides up?


----------



## EYEONE (May 19, 2011)

dstppy said:


> I got my black rapid (and sport strap) last week and it hasn't start raining since
> 
> It makes the camera feel less cluttered, but I'm sort of concerned (per some amazon comments) about the connecting loop and passthrough digging up the bottom of the camera. I'm thinking of trying to find some black medical tape to wrap the corners in, but I think it'll get gooey over time.
> 
> Did anyone do anything to cover the metal part's outsides up?



I wouldn't worry about that. I've used the Black Rapid on two different cameras now and so no signs of it's use at all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2011)

dstppy said:


> 'm thinking of trying to find some black medical tape to wrap the corners in, but I think it'll get gooey over time. Did anyone do anything to cover the metal part's outsides up?



I've not had any issue like the Amazon reviewer described, and I often store my bodies with the RS-4 attached in a Lowepro Toploader Pro 65AW or 75AW.

However, I did previously cover the FastenR-2 D-rings - not for protection, but rather because when walking with a heavy-ish lens (70-200/2.8 IS II, 100-400) hanging on the strap, the metal-on-metal contact of the ConnectR-2 with the FastenR-2 made a clicking sound, presumably because of the shape of the D-ring on the FastenR-2 (it has a slight angle at the top of the ring, rather than being a complete semicircle). The click was annoying, and louder than my footsteps when walking on a trail - loud enough to startle birds/wildlife. 

Initially, I tried what you mention, wrapping the D-ring in some black electrical tape - and yes, it got a bit gooey. So, I removed the tape and cleaned the metal, then coated the D-rings on my FastenR-2s by dipping them in Plasti Dip (available in the paint section of Home Depot). 

I specifically mention the FastenR-2, because once the FastenR-T1 (which mounts through a Manfrotto QR plate for easy switching between strap and tripod/monopod) came out, I replaced my four FastenR-2s with FastenR-T1s. The -T1 has a smaller, fatter, completely semicircular D-ring, and importantly it does not make noise when the camera moves. I suspect the FastenR-3 that is now shipping with BR straps and has a round hole would also be silent.



EYEONE said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. I've used the Black Rapid on two different cameras now and so no signs of it's use at all.



I wish I could say the same. After over a year of frequent use, mostly with the RS-4 supporting a gripped 7D + 100-400mm, the edge of the nylon strap where the ConnectR-2 sits is showing signs of wear (fraying). So far, it's not frayed to the point where I'm worried about failure, but it will need replacement in the near future. Still, the performance of the strap is sufficiently good that another one would be a worthwhile investment (actually, I will probably just get two, since I've recently been considering a second one so I don't have to switch them from body to body, or maybe the DR-1 double strap to carry both cameras at once - something I haven't done to date).


----------



## Admin US West (May 19, 2011)

dstppy said:


> Wow. You guys are frickin fearless.
> 
> I've taken about 2000 shots since I got my DSLR a few months back and I'm still walking around clutching it in a death grip like Gollum.
> 
> ...



Why would a camera get banged up with a black rapid strap?? Its held pretty securely, and does not swing out like a camera on a neck strap does when you bend over.

I guess if you go thru a door way and forget its at your side, you could hit the door frame, but I've never done that.

The best way to see how it works is at the Black Rapid web site. http://www.blackrapid.com/

You can do a search for Black Rapid Strap and see what others think, they sell a ton of them. Not every one likes them, but the number who do is pretty high.


----------



## mreco99 (May 20, 2011)

wow plasti dip, im loving the look of that. I can already think of lots of applications.
Can you get it in the UK?


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 11, 2011)

Not wanting to resurrect an older thread... but I am planning on buying a Black Rapid product today. I'm just having a hard time deciding between the RS-7 which has the curved strap or an RS-Sport 2. I probably won't bulk it up with any of the storage compartment accessories, but I kind of liked the idea of a curved strap. Suggestions? Comments? Thanks!


----------



## Redreflex (Aug 11, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> Not wanting to resurrect an older thread... but I am planning on buying a Black Rapid product today. I'm just having a hard time deciding between the RS-7 which has the curved strap or an RS-Sport 2. I probably won't bulk it up with any of the storage compartment accessories, but I kind of liked the idea of a curved strap. Suggestions? Comments? Thanks!



I've had the RS-Sport 2 for 2 months. Highly recommend it, especially as you said you don't need it to store any accessories. Whilst this strap is the light version, shoulder cushion isn't lacking - I'm 6 feet tall and it's very comfortable. Plus the extra under-arm strap is actually very useful for stopping the shoulder pad from slipping whenever you pick up the camera from the hip to shoot - if you've seen the RS website videos, there are tips for reducing this slippage with one of the other without-under-arm-strap models.

Ultimately, I went with the RS-Sport 2 because it is lighter/slimmer (less conspicuous?). I have not tried the other models. I am very happy with mine.


----------



## bycostello (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an r-strap super comfortable to wear and puts the camera exactly where you need it... expensive for what they are, but worth it...


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 12, 2011)

bycostello said:


> I have an r-strap super comfortable to wear and puts the camera exactly where you need it... expensive for what they are, but worth it...


I have an R-strap as well. They are great! No more sore neck


----------



## dstppy (Aug 12, 2011)

Update --- I've been on the blackradpid since everyone suggested it; head over heels improved. If you give a little care to not letting the camera get banged, it actually seems safer than just around your neck. You can 'drop' it to your side if something/someone comes really close to your chest quickly . . . which is awesome.

Also, on the 60D, you can easily control the motion of the camera by your side by cupping your fingers under the outcrop where the flash is built in . . bonus 

Thanks for the recommendation.

One last question: any suggestions for quick-change from the strap to using a monopod? So far, I've just been resting the butt of the connector atop the monopod if I need to take the shot quick but that obviously isn't as stable. 

I never noticed how much my hands shake until I got this camera. :


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 12, 2011)

I bought the R-sport yesterday... it should be here today, so I'll let you know how it turns out.

I've heard that they make a simple adaptor to hook up to a Manfrotto tripod, so I'm wondering if a similar adaptor would work for you dstppy, on a Manfrotto monopod?


----------



## kiig (Aug 12, 2011)

I stumpled upon this thread this morning by chance, - and I went out and got the Rs-Sport 2, - and I like it, alot! thanx guys. Never knew I missed one before today 

I have a C-loop allready (for those of you familiar with that) and it easy'er to tighten that down firmly due to the construction with the open hinge/flap, - so I noticed right out of the box that thigtning this thing on, - by hand, - is not enough. Maybe it's because the rubber is new, but it's quite impossible to tighten it enough by hand, so it's not possible to unscrew it again quite easy actually - by hand, - so for those I saw was concerned with the fastening on the camera, - use either a tool or turn it with the clamp/strap in place sÃ¥ you can give it that extra jerk. My experience with the C-loop is that if its firmly fitted, it will never 'fall out', and I was indeed worried and double checked in the beginning  10K shots ago.... so tightened firmly, I see no problems with this construction.

Kim.


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 12, 2011)

dstppy said:


> One last question: any suggestions for quick-change from the strap to using a monopod? So far, I've just been resting the butt of the connector atop the monopod if I need to take the shot quick but that obviously isn't as stable.


last week i bought the FastenR-T1 so i could more easily use the r-strap with my tripod. i don't use a manfrotto quick release plate and it fits just fine. there's only one thing you should watch out for, on the screw of the FastenR, there's a kind of a little bump on the bottom (see attachment) wich is pretty annoying. i had to buy a new QR plate so it would fit. but i'm really happy with it now


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2011)

oninspiratieloos said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > One last question: any suggestions for quick-change from the strap to using a monopod? So far, I've just been resting the butt of the connector atop the monopod if I need to take the shot quick but that obviously isn't as stable.
> ...



I use Manfrotto RC2 plates, and I have FastenR-T1s on four of my six QR plates. They work great, and it's quite easy to remove the strap and connect the plate to my tripod/monopod heads.


----------



## Deeohuu (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm confused about the necessity of the FastenR-T1. The ring that is standard on the Manfrotto quick release plate will accommodate the clip on the Blackrapid straps. Is the FastenR-T1 more secure in some way?

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2011)

Deeohuu said:


> I'm confused about the necessity of the FastenR-T1. The ring that is standard on the Manfrotto quick release plate will accommodate the clip on the Blackrapid straps.



It's not necessary at all...provided you're comfortable with the very real possibliity that your gear will all go crashing to the ground.

See my post on TDP discussing this, including some images of a the disassembled Manfrotto RC2 D-ring which you are (or, hopefully not!) trusting to support your gear.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, I started this thread almost four months ago. You all quickly convinced me that the Black Rapid is the way to go, I just haven't gotten around to ordering it yet. 

One reason, though, is I still have one concern: there is just something about attaching the camera to the tripod socket and relying exclusively on that to keep my camera from crashing to the ground that has me a little nervous. I'm worried that the screw could work itself loose when I'm not aware and there is no safety strap or anything as a back-up. Making me even more paranoid is the fact that I use a battery grip, so in my mind there are two possible points of failure: the lug that attaches to the strap and the connection between the battery grip and the camera. 

Is this an unrealistic fear? I've thought about fastening some sort of a "safety loop" attaching the regular camera strap lugs to the Black Rapid strap. Anybody consider doing that, or do you all have complete confidence that the Black Rapid lug won't work itself look while the camera is dangling from it?


----------



## Redreflex (Aug 12, 2011)

unfocused said:


> I'm worried that the screw could work itself loose when I'm not aware and there is no safety strap or anything as a back-up. Making me even more paranoid is the fact that I use a battery grip, so in my mind there are two possible points of failure: the lug that attaches to the strap and the connection between the battery grip and the camera.



On the official company website, there is a video with a tip about placing a touch of water between the rubber ring and camera body that helps create a tighter hold once it dries. I've tried it with and without moisture - works fine either way. I do tend to re-check that the screw is tightly on the camera a few minutes and again several hours after I've mounted it - never been lose. Good point about the grip. I have a 7D gripped, no problems. I tend to be pretty careful about my gear, and the slight reservation I had about the camera dropping to the floor were quickly dissipated after my first day out with the strap.


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 12, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Is this an unrealistic fear? I've thought about fastening some sort of a "safety loop" attaching the regular camera strap lugs to the Black Rapid strap. Anybody consider doing that, or do you all have complete confidence that the Black Rapid lug won't work itself look while the camera is dangling from it?



I have an RS-4 for almost two months now and used it alot during a three week-trip to the US. I carried it with a backpack on dayhikes in Yosemite and the FastenR-3 never worked itself loose. However my friends 400D almost fell down because his normal Neckstrap somehow got loose.



unfocused said:


> Making me even more paranoid is the fact that I use a battery grip, so in my mind there are two possible points of failure: the lug that attaches to the strap and the connection between the battery grip and the camera.



The standart strap also has two points to fail  but since it is what everyone uses and hardly anyone has problems with it people trust it 100%.
My advice is to order the BlackRapid and trust it 99%. It won't work itself loose in a single day so if you controll it every evening you're fine - I found myself playing around with it when I was bored on buses. Screed it off screed it in --> tight again


----------



## Redreflex (Aug 12, 2011)

LuCoOc said:


> I have an RS-4 for almost two months now and used it alot during a three week-trip to the US. I carried it with a backpack on dayhikes in Yosemite and the FastenR-3 never worked itself loose.



How have you managed to get both a backpack and a black rapid strap on at the same time?


----------



## EYEONE (Aug 12, 2011)

Redreflex said:


> LuCoOc said:
> 
> 
> > I have an RS-4 for almost two months now and used it alot during a three week-trip to the US. I carried it with a backpack on dayhikes in Yosemite and the FastenR-3 never worked itself loose.
> ...



I actually have done the same thing. I put the BlackRapid on first, then my backpack. The straps to overlap on the left side but there is no conflict on the right. It was just like using a BR strap normally.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 12, 2011)

Redreflex said:


> LuCoOc said:
> 
> 
> > I have an RS-4 for almost two months now and used it alot during a three week-trip to the US. I carried it with a backpack on dayhikes in Yosemite and the FastenR-3 never worked itself loose.
> ...



I'm going to guess: all of us? Seriously though -- Even the flipside 300 doesn't interfere with this strap.

Actually, with the added space from the toploader (AW55), if I'm at a touristy place I'll use the smaller flipside 200 with one extra lens in the toploader and the camera on/off. The toploader actually allows for you to keep the blackrapid ON your shoulder/be usable at the same time it's in the bag (as long as you zip the camera latch at the bottom.

You kinda look like a dork, but hey, when YOU are the one taking the pictures, who cares?


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 12, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> Redreflex said:
> 
> 
> > LuCoOc said:
> ...



Yes.
Blackrapid first, then your backpack. you can even use the waist and breast straps of your backpack. simply close them under the Blackrapid and it works perfectly.
Keep in mind to take things like batteries and memory cards out of the small pocket. It's very annoying when your backpack's left shoulder strap has to be adjusted every ten minutes


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 12, 2011)

well, I love it. I haven't really walked around that much since it just arrived, but I adjusted it and hope to use it tonight and this weekend.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2011)

Echoing the above. Well over a year with a BR RS-4, several hundred hours of dangling cameras, sometimes from a tripod ring, sometimes from the battery grip on the 7D or 5DII. I'm in the habit of checking FastenR and the thumbwheel connecting grip to body every few times I put the camera on. On a couple of occasions, I've found one or the other connection point slightly loose (often the grip thumbwheel) - so, it's a really good habit.

I commonly wear a BR strap and another bag. Sometimes, that's a Lowepro Toploader Pro 55 AW or 75 AW cross-slung, sometimes a loaded Lowepro Flipside 400 AW. As stated, BR strap then backpack, with hip belt and chest strap under the BR strap. Works great. 

RE looking like a dork - I think the big camera and lens takes care of that. A few pieces of nylon can't make it much worse.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 12, 2011)

I read a lot about straps from this forum and other reviews. It seems to me that all the "better"straps has buckles, hooks, rings, quick releases at both ends of the strap. Does anybody knows a comfortable, good and simple camera straps that are without rings, hooks or quick release. The original Canon strap fit my bill except that it is not comfortable.
On one of the discussion here it was mention about the fastening of the original strap was undone by itself and end up the camera was dropped. I would suggest that the ends of strap to be looped back to the buckle one more time this make itvery tight.


----------



## Harley (Aug 13, 2011)

Take a look at the Split Strap at the Photojojo store...

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/split-strap/

They also have another version of the tripod-mount fastener called the Strapbuddy:
http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/camera-strap-buddy/


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 13, 2011)

Would you recommend getting a tripod collar for the 70-200mm f/4 IS and then attaching the BR to the tripod collar? Or will attaching it to the 5D2 with that lens be good/safe enough?


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 19, 2011)

anyone have any suggestions/comments in regards to my previous question? Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> Would you recommend getting a tripod collar for the 70-200mm f/4 IS and then attaching the BR to the tripod collar? Or will attaching it to the 5D2 with that lens be good/safe enough?



The weight isn't an issue - I carry my 5DII + 85mm f/1.2L II like that, and the 85L is several ounces heavier than the 70-200mm f4L IS. But, it might feel a little unbalanced/front-heavy, since the zoom is much longer than the 85L (which is called the magic cannonball for a reason). I'd suggest trying without the ring (the Canon one is expensive!), and see how it does, getting the ring later if you want.


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 19, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you recommend getting a tripod collar for the 70-200mm f/4 IS and then attaching the BR to the tripod collar? Or will attaching it to the 5D2 with that lens be good/safe enough?
> ...



I have tried mine on the body and on the ring with a gripped 5DII 70-200 f/2.8 combo and I much prefer the ring due to the balance issue. With that lens on it sits at more of a 45 degree angle when connected to the body. When it is connected to the ring (especially with a flash on) it sits parallel to the ground as it should.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2011)

Chicorob said:


> I have tried mine on the body and on the ring with a gripped 5DII 70-200 f/2.8 combo and I much prefer the ring due to the balance issue.



Yeah, but the f/2.8 version is nearly twice the weight of the f/4 version, and an inch or so longer as well. That makes a pretty substantial difference, which is probably why Canon includes the ring with the f/2.8 lenses and not with the f/4 lenses (the f/2.8 mounted on a ballhead by the camera body will cause a problem for many ballheads, the but the f/4 mounted like that will not).


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 20, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Chicorob said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried mine on the body and on the ring with a gripped 5DII 70-200 f/2.8 combo and I much prefer the ring due to the balance issue.
> ...



I use the Bogen 410, and cannot mount my 70-200f2.8 with the battery grip on my 5D2 and tripod ring unless I remove the quick release plate from the body or add a teleconverter to the the lens. It's somewhat annoying, and I don't recall it being a problem with the original 5D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2011)

gferdinandsen said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Chicorob said:
> ...



Hmmm...that's annoying! Which QR plate? I use the RC2, and have no problem with my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II on my gripped 5DII or 7D, with either the 488 or 468MG head.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 20, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> gferdinandsen said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



410PL on a 5D2 (w/ BG) attached to a 3275/410 head.

I have 3 solutions
1) Remove the QR plate from the BG
2) Remove the BG
3) And I hesitate to do this, attach the BG directly to the head, though I'm, sure the body can handle the weight of the lens.


----------



## EELinneman (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm using a Black Rapid RS7 with the BRAD attachment for a gripped 5D II with a 70-200 II and find it to be a lot more comfortable than a neck strap. I also recently purchased the belt system from Think Tank for lugging lenses, flash, water bottle, etc. So, far it's helped my back with carrying all the weight.

My father, who is shooting a G12, is using the Sun Sniper since I just got him one as a gift. I'll let you know, but the concept is very similar to the black rapid.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 8, 2011)

As im having to get a new camera strap, i thought id add this info here...

I had a sun sniper "the one" rated to 2.5kg. As my combo now weighs nearly 2.3kg thought it was time to get a higher rated strap. 
The sun sniper pro is rated to 5kg, not bad, but i thought id check the black rapid rs7. Interestingly theres no info anywhere (that i can see) about loading. Which is strange as its pretty fundamental as to what the thing is for.

So emailed customer services at Black Rapid, and got a reply.
"On all of our straps, our hard ware is rated at 300 lbs"

Now i know thier first language isnt English, but unless my basic maths is failing me, thats about 136kg or a very large human.


----------



## Meh (Nov 8, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> As im having to get a new camera strap, i thought id add this info here...
> 
> I had a sun sniper "the one" rated to 2.5kg. As my combo now weighs nearly 2.3kg thought it was time to get a higher rated strap.
> The sun sniper pro is rated to 5kg, not bad, but i thought id check the black rapid rs7. Interestingly theres no info anywhere (that i can see) about loading. Which is strange as its pretty fundamental as to what the thing is for.
> ...



They said "hardware" so they might only be referring to the metal caribiner and fasteners. I'm more surprised by the 2.5-5kg rating of the Sunsniper. That's not much, I think a couple strands of dental floss could hold that. A large human could easily hang from even a cheap caribiner, a solid metal d-ring, or a nylon strap.... ok I wouldn't go mountain climbing with the little one on the Blackrapid straps and it probably wouldn't withstand the impact force a falling mass but I bet a static mass of over a 100kg could hang from it.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 8, 2011)

ordered the black rapid rs7 anyway, mainly because the sun sniper is bulky

emailed again asking about guarantee if one should break, the responce...
"We have never had one break from weight. And we would work with the individual if this were to occur."


----------



## Harley (Nov 8, 2011)

I've tried a couple different neck strap options on my 7D, but recently switched to a hand strap. I've really enjoyed not having a neck strap to deal with anymore. I have a Crumpler 8 Million Dollar Home shoulder bag and a Tamrac 517 holster bag with a strap, so at least for mthere's really no need for a neck strap, too.

Search eBay for "Herringbone camera hand strap" and you'll find one from a seller in Korea called Light-n-Space. The Type 1 strap is $39 and comes with an aluminum universal tripod mounting plate. The Type 2 is $33 and doesn't come with the plate. 

Mine is black padded leather with red stitching, so it looks pretty slick with an L lens on the camera. Lots of other colors available.

I was a little nervous about ordering from overseas, but the customer service was excellent, you can purchase via PayPal, it was delivered fast, and the packaging and product really exceeded my expectations.

The universal plate is Manfrotto compatible, plus the head of the plate's screw has threads so that you can screw something else into it. I have a Gorillapod and the mounting plate for it will attach to the bottom of the universal plate. I never need to remove the plate.


----------



## Redreflex (Nov 8, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> ordered the black rapid rs7 anyway, mainly because the sun sniper is bulky



I've tried the sun sniper but prefer my black rapid RS sport - I find it's very handy to have the 2 clips on the strap to limit the travel of the camera along it to suit your needs, whether it's to limit posterior travel of the camera, or to lock the camera at a specific position.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a good hand strap, but the two are different, personally i like both hands free and i dont want to put my camera on the wet grass.


----------



## fotto (Nov 8, 2011)

I use a peak design capture for my 7D body + 28-70L on my hip when my 1DmIII+50mill hangs around my neck for concerts. I also used it for some extended backpacking trips on the backpack strap, and guess what; I love it! Now I am thinking to change my 1D mIII body for a 5DmII or 5DmIII when it comes out soon, just to have a more compact 1st body that is even more compatible with this system...






http://www.peakdesignltd.com/


pro's: 
- fixed to your body so it is not swinging when moving.
- compatible with handstrap
- compatible with area-swiss style QR plates (really important to me!!!)
- fast
- secure with the button

contra's: 
- not really good for body's with battery grip or 1D style body's
- when on the hip I had to get used to put the camera back without thinking...


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 8, 2011)

fotto said:


> I use a peak design capture for my 7D body + 28-70L on my hip when my 1DmIII+50mill hangs around my neck for concerts. I also used it for some extended backpacking trips on the backpack strap, and guess what; I love it! Now I am thinking to change my 1D mIII body for a 5DmII or 5DmIII when it comes out soon, just to have a more compact 1st body that is even more compatible with this system...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE but no UK dealers


----------



## Harley (Nov 8, 2011)

fotto said:


> I use a peak design capture for my 7D body + 28-70L on my hip when my 1DmIII+50mill hangs around my neck for concerts. I also used it for some extended backpacking trips on the backpack strap, and guess what; I love it! Now I am thinking to change my 1D mIII body for a 5DmII or 5DmIII when it comes out soon, just to have a more compact 1st body that is even more compatible with this system...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Nice solution -- I may have to try that out! BTW, I believe the Herringbone hand strap universal plate is also Arca-Swiss compatible.


----------



## samueljay (Nov 9, 2011)

I've never used them myself, but the crumpler neck straps look devishly comfortable, and they always use the best quality materials (even though they're still overpriced)

https://store.canon.com.au/en/Our-Products/Merchandise/All-Merchandise/CDE-Strap


----------



## Grinder (Nov 9, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Anyone out there have any actual experience with some of the newer alternatives to neck straps? I'd love to find something a bit more comfortable when hiking but many of the things I see advertised look more like gimmicks than practical alternatives. Anyone have any experience with these?



Anyone tried these guys ?
http://www.carryspeed.com/

Seems to be pretty similar to the Black Rapid but alot cheaper, the speed mounting plate looks a bit better thought out as well as it's off center and still allows mounting to a tripod.

Opinions appreciated


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 9, 2011)

Grinder said:


> Seems to be pretty similar to the Black Rapid but alot cheaper, the speed mounting plate looks a bit better thought out as well as it's off center and still allows mounting to a tripod.
> 
> Opinions appreciated



A lot cheaper? Carryspeed CS-Pro is $45, BlackRapid RS-4 is $54. Percentage wise, 17% less...but...$9.

The plate looks nice...but bulky. My toploading bags are a tight enough fit, the part that sticks out would mean the camera would not fit in the bags.


----------



## Grinder (Nov 9, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Grinder said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be pretty similar to the Black Rapid but alot cheaper, the speed mounting plate looks a bit better thought out as well as it's off center and still allows mounting to a tripod.
> ...



I was looking at the CS-1 MK III Sling Strap @$ 34.99, it also has an off center strap attachment, though much simpler than the pro, which is a very different animal.

BlackRapid RS-7's in *Australia* from a local supplier are going for $85.00 and don't include the handy under arm strap...

The joey's are going for $34.00 !!!

So yes the carry speeds are half the price...


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 9, 2011)

That reminds me, the only thong i dont like about the shoulder straps and the fastener at the bottom, is getting the camera back in the backpacks. The metal at the bottom can rub on the camera body, so alway had to remove the sun sniper before putting the camera away.
Sold teh sun sniper for Â£20, waiting for teh BR RS7 to turn up, at least the strap in the BR should be more foldable for storage than the Sniper.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 9, 2011)

I've used the black rapids very comfy and holds the camera in a better position than the regular straps...


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 10, 2011)

OK, so the black rapid RS7 turned up... in a nice box.
Compared to the sun sniper 'The One'....
Its FasteneR3 feels stronger as it is one peice of metal instead of the snipers metal link.
Its shoulder strap is nicer because it moulds round your shoulder, where as the sniper is thicker and more rigid, also the RS7 fits in the bag easier.

Dont see much use in the sliding clips on the strap really

Was surprised there was no suspension as the sniper has. 

Now if i could only use this in conjunction with the http://www.peakdesignltd.com/.....
As much as like the idea of a 'holster' design, i want the assurance of a strap incase i let go of the camera.


----------



## MazV-L (Nov 10, 2011)

Harley said:


> Take a look at the Split Strap at the Photojojo store...
> 
> http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/split-strap/
> 
> ...


BEWARE THE STRAP BUDDY! I bought one of those and the first time I used it nearly lost my 5D &grip & 24-105L lens due to it failing!
However my BlackRapid strap has never let me down and I love it!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Dont see much use in the sliding clips on the strap really



The clip is there to restrict where the camera slides along the strap. A taller person might want to move the clip 'down' so the camera hangs lower. I do sometimes move it depending on what's hanging - with a standard zoom and if I'm walking around without kids in tow, I set it higher so the camera hangs at the side of my hip. But with a white zoom or with kids along, I prefer it lower so the camera hangs at the small of my back - a little further to reach, but better balance for the big zoom, and less in the way if I need to grab one of my daughters.


----------



## Redreflex (Nov 10, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> mreco99 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont see much use in the sliding clips on the strap really
> ...



And if you need to lean forward to do something that isn't related to using your camera, you can slide the clip most proximal to your chest down to the hip position alongside the distal clip - now you've got your camera locked in position between the 2 clips. The body is not going to slide (maybe still swing a little depending on what you're doing) along the length of the strap unexpectedly since the hip position would no longer be the most dependent position from which the camera would naturally want to hang.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 16, 2011)

I have both the black rapid RS-5 and the cheap ebay quick rapid knock offs and you know what I like the ebay ones better. Why? 

here you go
BR - $80 Ebay one $15

the BR one is very smooth and slippery and this constantly causes it to flop about when you bend over to get something from your bag so contantly have the phone pouch part flopped over to your back or down around you belt, the little plastic bumpers dont really do anything to stop this. The BR sport one without the pouches would probably be better in this regard and behave more like the ebay one (ie just stay there)

the ebay carabina is quite good I have used one with a !d hanging off the end for a year on a mine site and never even had a hint of it looking like it might break when i finally took the mounting plate off i had to use a pipe wrench to loosen it there was no way it was coming off by hand let alone accidentally. However I prefer the BR mounts and have evolved mine even further when i got the flip down BR loops (FastenR-T1) and cut up the bottom of my really right stuff l brackets with a dremel to make them fit so now i can simply unclip the camera and pow straight onto the tripod landscape or portrait. and the little BR loop (FastenR-T1) (flips into the really right suff lbracket recess

I got the ebay double strap too and it is very good i think it was about $20 I still use the BR one or the ebay ones dont mind but if you are worried about strength of the cheap ones dont. 

the biggest factor IMO is the mount to the camera so you dont have to unscrew anything ever and thats why i finally got my L brackets set up in a way i am happy with them. I was assured by really right stuff that i was mad and voiding my warranty by cutting into them but I had to try it out and it was well worth the effort i.

If anyone is interested in seeing the chopped L-brackets I can post some pictures

My next goal is to get some sort of belt clip working with my L bracket so i can secure it to my belt so the cameras dont swing around. Everything out there has their own crappy proprietry locking systems so you can use any RR novoflex manfrotto giotto arca swiss mounts and this drives me nuts. I think i'm just going to make my own belt clip that I can just lock ANY arca swiss plate into. 

Finding camera support systems that do EXACTLY what you want is really hard and all these companies want to drive their own proprietry system rather than go with something that anything can work with. I dont get it because I think making a product that anyone can use their existing equipment investments with had a much broader market potential than trying plug an exclussive proprietry system that people have to then fork over another several hundred bucks for that still doesnt do what they want and wont work with any of their gear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> However I prefer the BR mounts and have evolved mine even further when i got the flip down BR loops (FastenR-T1) and cut up the bottom of my really right stuff l brackets with a dremel to make them fit so now i can simply unclip the camera and pow straight onto the tripod landscape or portrait. and the little BR loop (FastenR-T1) (flips into the really right suff lbracket recess



Yikes. Glad that's working for you! My solution was to use the FastenR-3 connected to a Kirk QRC-1 (1" AS-type clamp; RRS's B2-FAB would have worked, too, but I didn't like the nubs on the bottom of it). Voila - a true QR solution for BR with AS plates/L-brackets. It's actually a bit faster (for me) than unscrewing the carabiner. The trade off is the setup is a bit bulkier.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 16, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > However I prefer the BR mounts and have evolved mine even further when i got the flip down BR loops (FastenR-T1) and cut up the bottom of my really right stuff l brackets with a dremel to make them fit so now i can simply unclip the camera and pow straight onto the tripod landscape or portrait. and the little BR loop (FastenR-T1) (flips into the really right suff lbracket recess
> ...



yeah this was their recomended solution buy another clamp that the BR loop mounts to, however its adding another potential failure point into the system way i see it mine has a lower chance of failure as you can bump those clamp screws and they can loosen and work their way loose and hanging upside down? it just didnt look right so i went the chop shop route sure its not for everyone but a drill press and a dremel and a couple of hours later and it works nicely.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd love to see some pics, if you wouldn't mind. 

Not worried about the screws loosening - I've got Loctite at the FastenR-3/1"-clamp joint, and the knob on the clamp is either under the lens with a camera plate, or on the side away from my body with a lens plate. But one nice thing about the FasterR-T1 (I had 4 of the with Manfrotto RC2 plates, but sold them when I went Arca-Swiss) was that it was flatter and thus more comfortable for a portrait grip.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah I'll get some pics, I've done 2 so far, one for the 5D mk 2 and 1 for the 1D mk3 both work really well, I've been testing them on mine and have to chop up another one for my wife I just wanted to make sure it worked well before i got stuck into another $160 worth of l bracket.
I have some loctite which i was thinking of using to secure the FastenR-T1 to the camera body if needed but it looks like its all holding firm so i havent put it in yet, I am on the lookout for some 1mm thick rubber washers that I can put between the T1 and the chopped L bracket which will compress and help firm up the connection. might be overkill but I really dont want it to fall off.

So Potential failure points summarised are (working from the camera back)

Tripod mount in camera base failing (highly unlikely) since you arent screwing things in and out the threads will see very little use

FastenR-T1 pulling out of screw thread (Unlikely) however after purchasing severla of these quality control on the total length of screw thread looks a little bit lax so i have the one with more screw thread on the 1D and the one with less thread on the 5D mk2 I'll get some comparison pics to show this (probably shoot it all tomorrow night). Overall build of the T1s look solid

FastenR-T1 loop failing and shearing from the T1 screw (Dont think very likely as it looks and feel pretty robust

next onto the carabina. the BR Carabina is well made and smooth the screw gate could come loose and work its way out but pretty unlikely the Ebay one has a much stiffer screw and its even less likely to come loose un intentionally.

Metal fatigue in the carabina loop (not likely with the low loads of the camera) on either the genuine BR or the ebay one

Metal fatigue of the swivel connection from the carabina to the loop on the strap (This is probably the part i can see having the highest likely hood of failure, the BR genuine and ebay one look prety much identical I would love BR to give me a free one so i could to a destructive strain guage test of both in an engineering lab to see at what levels they do actually fail AND the mode of failure. (there is a youtube video of some dude promoting the ebay one hanging off of it so it looks strong but that is hardly scientific).

The BR and EBay straps themselves look about the same far as nylon straps go they would have the same low tollerance to cuts weaking them or burns.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 16, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> OK, so the black rapid RS7 turned up... in a nice box.
> Compared to the sun sniper 'The One'....
> Its FasteneR3 feels stronger as it is one peice of metal instead of the snipers metal link.
> Its shoulder strap is nicer because it moulds round your shoulder, where as the sniper is thicker and more rigid, also the RS7 fits in the bag easier.
> ...



more proprietry clips and stuff that will only work with their gear (YAY!)

yeah they look like they nearly go that right but not being able to use the rapid strap with it is a deal breaker for me. I am in the process of looking at another combo of really right stuff pieces and cheap ebay bits to make something that will work


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 17, 2011)

here is the 1D RR bracket with FastenR-T1 installed sitting flat on a table and the 5d mk2


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are the FastenR-T1 attached to each


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 17, 2011)

needed to grind down the inner lip on the fastenR-T1 to make it fit


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are some shots with the T1 out of the 1D bracket and the T1 in the 5D2 bracket with the circlip retainer in place


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 17, 2011)

and finally here is the genuine Black rapid carabina after a year of hard use and the ebay copy after a year of even harder use


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 17, 2011)

So there you go there are my modified RR brackets please be clear that RR were extremely explicit that i should not make these modifications to my brackets but i'm more than happy with the results.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - the mods make perfect sense!


----------



## fotto (Nov 18, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> fotto said:
> 
> 
> > I use a peak design capture for my 7D body + 28-70L on my hip when my 1DmIII+50mill hangs around my neck for concerts. I also used it for some extended backpacking trips on the backpack strap, and guess what; I love it! Now I am thinking to change my 1D mIII body for a 5DmII or 5DmIII when it comes out soon, just to have a more compact 1st body that is even more compatible with this system...
> ...



I just ordered it online from US to Belgium and worked fine. Though I did need to pay 10eur of extra taxes...


----------

